# PLAY EW



## BVMusic (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello, can anyone please help me understand and what best to do.
If I record crescendo cymbals, for example, just to name one example, from my PLAY Symphonic Orchestra, into Cubase ( Although I have noticed this issue in Logic a well) therefore, when I hit play on my DAW, there is a slight pop before the recording sample starts to play.
This of course is annoying as I like to have my mixed track clean as possible. Now, when I use PLAY in the standalone mode this issue does not seem to occur. Only in DAW. Any help appreciated. I use MACBOOK PRO RETINA with an SSD drive and DUET 2 soundcard! And all this occurs even at the highest latency setting available! - Thanks - BRIAN


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 17, 2020)

BVMusic said:


> Hello, can anyone please help me understand and what best to do.
> If I record crescendo cymbals, for example, just to name one example, from my PLAY Symphonic Orchestra, into Cubase ( Although I have noticed this issue in Logic a well) therefore, when I hit play on my DAW, there is a slight pop before the recording sample starts to play.
> This of course is annoying as I like to have my mixed track clean as possible. Now, when I use PLAY in the standalone mode this issue does not seem to occur. Only in DAW. Any help appreciated. I use MACBOOK PRO RETINA with an SSD drive and DUET 2 soundcard! And all this occurs even at the highest latency setting available! - Thanks - BRIAN




I don't have that issue here with Logic Pro.


----------



## noiseinmymind (Dec 17, 2020)

I had the same problem in Cubase with EW stuff and PLAY. I just abandoned their software.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 17, 2020)

I usually put samples into VE Pro, whether they are Kontakt or PLAY or Omnisphere etc.

That said, PLAY runs fine directly in Digital Performer. I expect you have the latest version of PLAY?


----------



## EgM (Dec 17, 2020)

noiseinmymind said:


> I had the same problem in Cubase with EW stuff and PLAY. I just abandoned their software.



@BVMusic What DAW are you using and what MacOS version?

I use a mix of Studio One (primary), Cubase Pro 10.5 and Logic Pro everyday on Windows 10 and MacOS Mojave and have not had any issues for the longest time.


----------



## noiseinmymind (Dec 17, 2020)

EgM said:


> @BVMusic What DAW are you using and what MacOS version?
> 
> I use a mix of Studio One (primary), Cubase Pro 10.5 and Logic Pro everyday on Windows 10 and MacOS Mojave and have not had any issues for the longest time.



PC


----------



## EgM (Dec 17, 2020)

noiseinmymind said:


> PC



That's odd, I use PC as main and never had any issues with Cubase and Play on Windows 10


----------



## noiseinmymind (Dec 18, 2020)

EgM said:


> That's odd, I use PC as main and never had any issues with Cubase and Play on Windows 10



Yeah, it's weird I can't figure it out.


----------



## I like music (Dec 18, 2020)

Can you post an example of the pop? I probably can't help with it but if you can post an audio of what you're describing, someone else might have a better chance!


----------



## mcalis (Dec 18, 2020)

Not sure what's going on here but one thing you can try is to have the patch entirely loaded into RAM. That way you can eliminate that you're hearing a pop because of some disk streaming issue.

Unfortunately I am not at my main computer now so I can't post a screenshot, but what you have to do is load a patch and then open the top left menu (probably called "File..."). In that drop down there should be an option that will allow you to load all the patch's samples into RAM (called something with "Disk" in it, if I am not mistaken).

Also, make sure that you exclude your sample drives from any anti-virus software you may have running as this can sometimes cause issues.


----------



## Spaddie (Dec 18, 2020)

I noticed this with some EW patches like the celeste from Hollywood Percussion. If it's the same thing you're experiencing then I simply turn the attack up by about 30ish MS which smooths it out and doesn't affect the sound of the sample.

That being said I apologise if this isn't the exact nature of your issue, as it does also sound like it could be to do with streaming.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 18, 2020)

BVMusic said:


> And all this occurs even at the highest latency setting available!



Which is what?


----------



## BVMusic (Dec 19, 2020)

I read all your messages here. Thank you so much.
@Jeremy Spencer the latency mode even set to 2048!

I also changed the soundcard and the issue remains, I also installed another professional orchestral library the same thing, so it was not only EW. I have deleted play from all locations on my mac, the issue remained. What attracted my attention here is 'Streaming' which could be the cause which @mcalis is mentioned and somebody else here.
The smoothing of the attack time can be helpful @Spaddie and I think I resorted to that workaround before, but it is still annoying to have to adjust a sample sound. I think when you have a sound library, dependable so to speak on your computer, in my case a Macbook Pro Retina with SSD drive is different when you have a sound module hardware equipment loaded with such samples. Another thing, if I play with my ZEBRA 2 plugin, these things do not happen, this may be because it is a synthesizer and not a sample-based sound system I guess.


----------



## BVMusic (Dec 19, 2020)

UPDATE: Seems that the popping sound issue, is between my amp and monitor speakers.
I have listened on headphones through my soundcards and there was no problem.
I am glad about this as this excludes any issues with my sample libraries, although I have to redownload the sample libraries and test again as I did with headphones, especially with my EW.
Will be at work now to eliminate this form of bug between my amp and monitoring speakers


----------



## Antkn33 (Dec 19, 2020)

Check all cables for issues.


----------

